
Is this level of generalised incompetence accurate? - barry-cotter
https://mobile.twitter.com/patio11/status/1110296385629241344?s=20
======
barry-cotter
> "70% of businesses don't do user research... and this is basically constant
> over revenue buckets from $0 to $50M+."

> I think there are a _surprising_ number of things you could replace for
> "user research" here, in that meat-and-potatoes things that are well-
> written-about seem like they're technologies which should exist
> everywhere... but they're not.

> Also worth noting that there are many businesses which have several genres
> of meat-and-potatoes things missing but they do one or several things well
> enough to cause success in spite of that.

If this is accurate shouldn’t it be possible to go from nothing to charging
$10,000 per consulting engagement in under a year? Do one of the shorter
coding boot camps that will actually teach you a useful amount, like App
Academy, then do a course on conversionxl, like their conversion optimisation
“mini-degree”[1] and then do a lot of sales calls?

[1][https://conversionxl.com/institute/](https://conversionxl.com/institute/)

